# Eleaf Pico Dual - 200W



## Kuhlkatz (21/12/16)

For the hardcore Pico lovers that want to fit 25mm atties.
I see some of the international vendors already posted some info on these. Original product page is at http://www.eleafworld.com/pico-dual-with-melo-iii-mini/:






Pico Dual with MELO III Mini
Product Introduction:
Pico Dual is a compact profile dual 18650 mod with a powerful 50A/200W maximum output. It features a new cell balancing trickle charge system and delivers a maximum charging current of 1.5A for quick charge capability when using the Avatar quick charger. Moreover, the new and innovative RC adapter will convert the Pico Dual’s 510 connection into a USB output for power bank mode. With top filling solution, hidden airflow control and detachable structure, the MELO III Mini fits the Pico Dual perfectly.





Parameter:
Size: 46mm*44mm*119mm
E-liquid capacity: 2ml
Thread type: 510 thread
Battery type: high-rate 18650 cells
Battery type: (Continuous discharge current should be above 25A)
Output wattage: 1-200W
Output mode: VW/TC(Ni,Ti,SS,TCR-M1,M2,M3)
Resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm (TC modes)
Resistance range: 0.1-3.5ohm (VW mode)
Temperature range: 100－315℃/200－600℉(TC modes)
Output voltage: 0.5-9V
Maximum charging current: 1.5A
Maximum output current: 50A 
Color: black, white, silver, grey, red, cyan 
Standard configuration:
1×Pico Dual (without cells) 1×MELO III Mini 1×EC 0.3ohm Head
1×EC 0.5ohm Head 2×Seal Rings 1×QC USB Cable 
1×RC Adapter 2×User Manuals 






Compact Dual 18650 Battery 200W Mod
The Pico Dual has a compact size among those box mods that are powered by two replaceable 18650 batteries. Compact yet still powerful, it is capable of outputting 200W of power.









Unique Bottom Design with Flip-open Battery Cover
The Pico Dual retains the bottom design with ventilation holes and adjustment buttons of original iStick Pico but changes the battery cover to be on the bottom as well.
Featuring a New Cell Balancing Trickle Charge System
A cell balancing trickle charge system is newly introduced into the Pico Dual to bring two batteries to the equal level charge, which also ensures high security in charging.












Preheat Function & Different Switchable Interfaces
Preheat function allows the device to quickly heat up the coil at a higher wattage, providing you with a nice vaping experience. Pico Dual also has four switchable display interfaces: Puff interface, Second interface, Voltage interface and simplified interface, allowing you to choose the interface you are most accustomed to.





Detachable Structure
All the parts of MELO III Mini can be detached, 
bringing more convenience in reassembling and cleaning. 









High Compatibility
The Pico Dual can handle all tanks up to 25mm diameter.








Capable of serving as a power bank
With the new and innovative Reverse Charging (RC) adapter, the Pico Dual will convert the 510 connection into a USB output for power bank mode, providing power to your cell phone or other e-cig device.




Micro USB Port
Charging: The 18650 batteries can be charged in the Pico Dual through the side USB port via wall adapter or computer or charged with an external battery charger.




Firmware upgrading: The firmware can be upgraded by connecting the device with a computer through the USB port via a micro USB cable. 





Download the file below to put custom logo into your Pico Dual.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (21/12/16)

OOH... That looks very interesting


----------



## snakevape (21/12/16)

Noice. Slightly disappointing that they decided not to update the Melo tank though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Thanks @Kuhlkatz 

Nice to see a dual battery Pico - but I am not mad on the shape. I think its going to be a bit bulky like the Rolos. Will have to see.

Anyway, nice to see it has a puff counter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mel..... (21/12/16)

they could have at least upgraded the melo 3 mini, even to something that can take better coils.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/16)

They've screwed up the design again, the whole idea of the Pico is that it's a small compact pocket mod, this thing is not. It just looks uncomfortable. But if you're after that much power in a small package regardless of user comfort then ok, this will do.

Just note that there will be noticeable overhang with 25mm atties according to their illustration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mel..... (21/12/16)

I guess that the only good thing about is that it can take 25mm but yeah the overhang is just going to look silly, I don't see why they didn't just change the design to something completely new.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ugi (21/12/16)

Shape is a bummer @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Kuhlkatz
> 
> Nice to see a dual battery Pico - but I am not mad on the shape. I think its going to be a bit bulky like the Rolos. Will have to see.
> 
> Anyway, nice to see it has a puff counter!


Hey @Silver,

The latest software update to the current 75w pico allows you to select 4 different viewing modes, one of which has a puff counter as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

skola said:


> Hey @Silver,
> 
> The latest software update to the current 75w pico allows you to select 4 different viewing modes, one of which has a puff counter as well.



Thanks for that @skola. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

